

LightDrive table lamp - colevscode
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/radastdesign/lightdrive-table-lamp?ref=email

======
Khao
It looks like a great product and I was expecting to see between 150~350$ each
but at 500$ on kickstarter and 800$ once released I don't get it.

------
Terretta
The claim that $450 is half off is just bizarre.

The bedroom suite shown with four lamps would cost more for the lamps than the
bed, couch, and end tables.

------
ChuckMcM
It would be funny if it weren't the _second_ $900 LED table lamp I have seen.
Dyson's was the first :
[http://www.core77.com/blog/technology/jake_dysons_desk_lamp_...](http://www.core77.com/blog/technology/jake_dysons_desk_lamp_of_the_future_21419.asp)

------
Turing_Machine
Or you could just buy a Philips EnduraLED bulb and put it in your existing $25
lamp.

------
lwhalen
at $800 a pop, it's a steal AND a bargain! </sarcasm>

~~~
anonymous
It's obviously a luxury designer lamp. I do wish such kickstarters would make
it obvious from the start if it's art home appliance they're selling or an
everyday home appliance. Possibly also offering something lower-cost and not
so luxuriously designed - I can't believe 4 LEDs and a heatsink cost $800.

------
snogglethorpe
Using kickstart for this seems just sort of bizarre.

It smells more like some sort of weird scam, but I can't imagine who would
fall for it...

------
gte910h
What, $900 lamp?

